# Garami swims back and forth: normal?



## mulvamj (May 6, 2008)

Hi yall, newbie here. 

I just got a blue garami that swims back and forth about 1 cm all the time. I only got him yesterday. Is that normal? He sometimes comes to the surface, but then goes right back to the bottom. Is he trying to get oxygen? 

The other fish in the tank seem normal. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well its by the glass right? if it is its just having fun with its refelction


----------

